# Pennsylvania 3



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like outlaws, but really just three poor babies dumped in a shelter in Pennsylvania.
Two are females and one male. One of the girls had to have part of her foot 
removed because the matted hair had cut off the circulation and the tissue on the foot died.
They are so happy to be in a loving home. The girls are shy, but the boy very friendly. Wouldn't you just love to hold these sweet babies.
We have a wonderful Coordinator in New Jersey now and a number of foster, so will be picking up more East Coast Rescues in the future.

O.K., back to these kids. 
Casper is the boys name, but still waiting for the girls to be named.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw them on FB, Stephanie is fostering them... so many of us were checking on them ,calling ,emailing and sharing them... I'm so happy they're together...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edie, I'm so happy to hear that you guys now have an awesome coordinator on the East Coast. I live in Virginia and am happy to assist in any way possible. Transport, surrender assists etc... and if you ever need help with home checks in VA and DC (and possibly northern NC), I'm happy to help out that way too. 

BTW, these babies are beyond precious!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I hope these little ones find a perfect forever home !!


----------

